# NEWS FLASH - JOBS AVAILABLE NOW AND BMQ 22 FEB 05



## kincanucks (28 Jan 2005)

CFRG is looking hard and fast to fill the following occupations with the intent of making offers to unskilled applicants in time for the last BMQ session for this FY which starts on 22 Feb 05:

                                             pos remaining this FY
021	Arty Fd		35 
215	Sig Op		38
434	FCS Tech	                11
275	NCI Op		 7
276	NES Op	                30
277	Nav Comm	                11
278	Sonar Op	                14
283	NE Tech(A)	22
284	NE Tech(C)	18
285	NE Tech(T)	36

So if you have been merit listed for another trade and are tired of waiting and really want to get in the CF and serve your country, then contact your CFRC/D and tell them you are interested in one of the above trades.  If you meet the requirements for it then you will be merit listed and maybe you will be slogging through the snow at St. Jean sooner than you thought.


----------



## DrSize (28 Jan 2005)

Damn you are a huge asset to this board!


----------



## PhilipJFry (28 Jan 2005)

kincanucks,

Sorry for changing the subject a little but,
do you know how many DEO positions will be available at the next spring selection board?
I know that there are 13 SigO spots and no CELE but I'd like to know about MARE 87, GEM 43, MARS.
I'm only applying for Sig but it would be nice to know how many people they will be taking in the other
trades...


----------



## kincanucks (28 Jan 2005)

PhilipJFry said:
			
		

> kincanucks,
> 
> Sorry for changing the subject a little but,
> do you know how many DEO positions will be available at the next spring selection board?
> ...




Code 	MOC	FY 04/05	Forecast FY05/06					


21	Armd/Blindé	3	10					
22	Arty/Artil	                        3	18					
23	Inf/Inf	                        31	60					
24	Engr/Génie	                          0	12					
84	SIGS/Trans   	13	30					
43	EME/GÉM	                        1	6					
!!82	Int/Rens	                          1	5					
88	MS Engr/SMN	-11	8					
87	NCS Engr/SCMAR	0	5					
71	MARS/MAR SS	27	55					
31	Anav/Nav Air BA	5	13					
32	Plt/Pil	                       117	69					
39	AEC/C AÉRO	20	22					
41	AERE/G AÉRO	2	9					
83	CELE A/GE COMM A	0	6					
46	AF ENGR/GÉM A	-1	4					
48	HCA/Assan	0	3					
**49	Phy Th/Phy	2	5					
**51	Dent/A Dent	2	0					
**54	Pharm/Pharm	2	5					
**55	Med/Méd	16	15					
56	MAO/BIO/S Param	0	1					
**57	Nurse/S Infirm	3	5					
58	Soc W/T Soc	8	8					
81	MPO/MPO	0	5					
61	Chap P/Aum P	4	11					
62	Chap RC/Aum C	4	9					
66	PAFF/OAP	                       0	5					
67	Legal/Droit	                        6	20					
72	Psel/S Pers         	-1	4					
74	TDEV/Dev Instr	-1	1					
78	Log/Log (L/A)	8	25					
78	Log/Log (A)	0	6					
78	Log/Log (N/M)	0	4


----------



## putz (28 Jan 2005)

OK bear with me here... I'm probably not reading into this right but this list shows then that they are not accepting any more crewman, infantry or combat eng. (with no experince) till the new fiscal year correct?  I don't really understand this list though:



> Code    MOC   FY 04/05   Forecast FY05/06
> 
> 
> 21   Armd/Blindé   3   10
> ...



is this what they are predicting for the new fiscal year, or the actual numbers come April boards(?)


----------



## putz (28 Jan 2005)

nevermind disregard figured it out


----------



## kincanucks (28 Jan 2005)

putz said:
			
		

> nevermind disregard figured it out



Sorry for the jumble but I was pasting from an excel spreadsheet.   Number on the left is for FY 04/05 (finished) and the one on the right is the anticipated intake number for FY 05/06.


----------



## Meridian (28 Jan 2005)

I never realized intake for pilots was so high.. is this a result of the washout rate, or do we just have that many more pilots?


----------



## Ghost (28 Jan 2005)

Only 60 people for infantry  :-\ for 05/06?


----------



## quebecrunner (28 Jan 2005)

This is for DEO only!!!!


----------



## quebecrunner (28 Jan 2005)

My god! Only one 56 Bioscience officer!!!!

I do now understand why the last selection, i didnt was accepted!!!!!!  :


----------



## Infanteer (28 Jan 2005)

60 Infantry Officers is alot, when you consider that there is only roughly 81 Rifle Platoons (on a good day) in the Regular Army.  As well, I am assuming that there is some sort of allowance for attrition (injuries, Phase training washouts, etc).


----------



## kincanucks (28 Jan 2005)

Meridian said:
			
		

> I never realized intake for pilots was so high.. is this a result of the washout rate, or do we just have that many more pilots?



Quite a drop in the intake though.  I think that this is a result of the air force realizing that while they would like to have lots and lots of pilots they still need plane seats for them to sit in.


----------



## spenco (29 Jan 2005)

Do you also have that graph for NCM positions as well?


----------



## kincanucks (29 Jan 2005)

spenco said:
			
		

> Do you also have that graph for NCM positions as well?



It has not been released yet.


----------



## Maritime_Matt (30 Jan 2005)

I've noticed that several of these NCM positions are "understrength" i.e. NE Tech, NCI OP, NES OP. At least one of my preferred trades is on this list. I handed in my app. last week and am going in for appointments + interview tommorrow.   Assuming this all goes well, what is the likelihood the paperwork would clear in time for Feb BMQ ?


----------



## kincanucks (30 Jan 2005)

Maritime_Matt said:
			
		

> I've noticed that several of these NCM positions are "understrength" i.e. NE Tech, NCI OP, NES OP. At least one of my preferred trades is on this list. I handed in my app. last week and am going in for appointments + interview tommorrow.     Assuming this all goes well, what is the likelihood the paperwork would clear in time for Feb BMQ ?



If there are no med issues, maybe but since these trades need to be filled now they may put a rush on for clean medicals.


----------



## adrock (31 Jan 2005)

Thanks for all the info. I'll be graduating university in June and most likely applying DEO infantry soon after that. When would be the earliest DEO boards after June, and the next scheduled BOTP after that?

Also hey everyone, my first post after lurking here for a year.


----------



## kincanucks (31 Jan 2005)

adrock said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the info. I'll be graduating university in June and most likely applying DEO infantry soon after that. When would be the earliest DEO boards after June, and the next scheduled BOTP after that?
> 
> Also hey everyone, my first post after lurking here for a year.



31 Oct 05 and Jan 06.


----------



## Island Ryhno (31 Jan 2005)

Hey Kincanucks, any idea when the NCM positions for FY 05/06 will be in?


----------



## kincanucks (31 Jan 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Hey Kincanucks, any idea when the NCM positions for FY 05/06 will be in?



Soon.


----------



## Meridian (31 Jan 2005)

He's a recruiter alright.


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (31 Jan 2005)

A simple question, approximately when do they decide on who they are going to recruit for BMQ 22 FEB 05?

I'm just asking because it turns out Borden forgot to mail some of my info to my CFRC it should get sorted out soon but I was hoping to make it in this group.


----------



## kincanucks (31 Jan 2005)

Copper_Sunrise said:
			
		

> A simple question, approximately when do they decide on who they are going to recruit for BMQ 22 FEB 05?
> 
> I'm just asking because it turns out Borden forgot to mail some of my info to my CFRC it should get sorted out soon but I was hoping to make it in this group.



Approx. every two days starting this week until the positions are filled.


----------



## adrock (31 Jan 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> 31 Oct 05 and Jan 06.


Thanks. Along those same lines since you're in the know, how heavily is GPA from university considered when selecting candidates and how much is a person's academic background (major, courses) taken in to account?


----------



## kincanucks (1 Feb 2005)

adrock said:
			
		

> Thanks. Along those same lines since you're in the know, how heavily is GPA from university considered when selecting candidates and how much is a person's academic background (major, courses) taken in to account?



Once again.  Academics can count for up to twenty percent of the selection score.  The higher your GPA the higher the assigned score.  How related the major is to the occupation is of course very important.  A Masters will give you more points than a BA.


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (1 Feb 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Once again.   Academics can count for up to twenty percent of the selection score.   The higher your GPA the higher the assigned score.   How related the major is to the occupation is of course very important.   A Masters will give you more points than a BA.



Hi kincanucks, if this is posted somewhere else I apologise but what are the percentages that make up the MP score? ie. you just mentioned that academics can count for up to 20% how do the other skills factor in, approximately of course.

Also I may not post a lot on this forum but after waiting for over a year for this whole recruiting process to be over I must say you alone have made the last few steps much more bearable. I just wish my recruiting centre were this easily accessible and up front with information. So thank you.


----------



## kincanucks (1 Feb 2005)

Copper_Sunrise said:
			
		

> Hi kincanucks, if this is posted somewhere else I apologise but what are the percentages that make up the MP score? ie. you just mentioned that academics can count for up to 20% how do the other skills factor in, approximately of course.
> 
> Also I may not post a lot on this forum but after waiting for over a year for this whole recruiting process to be over I must say you alone have made the last few steps much more bearable. I just wish my recruiting centre were this easily accessible and up front with information. So thank you.



Are we still talking about DEO?


----------



## kincanucks (1 Feb 2005)

MP is assigned by the Military Career Counsellor (MCC) and based on:

Academic achievement
accepting criticism
conformity to rules
initiative
motivation towards CF
oral communication
perform under stress
perseverance
physical endurance
teamwork
learning potential (CFAT)

For officers leadership is also assessed.

For the DEO boards:

Academic performance
Leadership/Management
Motivation
Potential/Employability


----------



## copecowboy (1 Feb 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> CFRG is looking hard and fast to fill the following occupations with the intent of making offers to unskilled applicants in time for the last BMQ session for this FY which starts on 22 Feb 05:
> 
> pos remaining this FY
> 021	Arty Fd		35
> ...





Thanks for the advice, I was thinking about  Arty Fd for a while, I called yesterday and added the trait to my profile.


----------



## putz (1 Feb 2005)

Kincanuks,

Pretty simple question here but please bear with me.  When you are merit listed are you put on a merit list for all your trades?  OR is your rating different for all the different ones.  I.E. myself for example am going for Infantry, Crewman, Combat Eng. in that order.  Does thast mean that I am merit listed for all three and its just a matter of first come first serve,  which ever trade gets drawn first?


----------



## kincanucks (1 Feb 2005)

putz said:
			
		

> Kincanuks,
> 
> Pretty simple question here but please bear with me.   When you are merit listed are you put on a merit list for all your trades?   OR is your rating different for all the different ones.   I.E. myself for example am going for Infantry, Crewman, Combat Eng. in that order.   Does thast mean that I am merit listed for all three and its just a matter of first come first serve,   which ever trade gets drawn first?



You are merit listed for all of your trades and yes you can have different ratings for each trade.  If you first choice is Infantry and they need more Combat Engineers then you may get selected for Combat Engineers over Infantry.


----------



## kincanucks (2 Feb 2005)

The first selection list is out.  If you want to know if you are on it, send me a PM with your name and CFRC/D.


----------



## Pea (4 Mar 2005)

Hey Kincanucks, 

Just wondering if the listing of NCM positions for FY 05/06 is out yet?

Thanks!


----------



## Zim (4 Mar 2005)

look here 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27048.15.html


cheer!!


----------



## Pea (4 Mar 2005)

Zim said:
			
		

> look here
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27048.15.html
> 
> ...



Thanks..I guess I should have looked ahrder before I posted.


----------



## Dirt Digger (21 Mar 2005)

quebecrunner said:
			
		

> My god! Only one 56 Bioscience officer!!!!
> 
> I do now understand why the last selection, i didnt was accepted!!!!!!   :



That number isn't surprising.  At this time, I think there are only about 27 Bios in the CF.


----------

